# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Ashampoo Burning Studio v10.0.3 (2010)

## Denis3410

*Описание:* Ashampoo Burning Studio 10 - прекрасная программа для записи CD-RW, DVD-RW, DVD-R и Blu-ray дисков предыдущей линейки пакета. Утилита позволяет создавать проекты и записывать CD/DVD (в том числе MP3-CD, VCD, S-VCD и Blu-ray). Программа поддерживает длинные имена файлов (127 знаков для DVD и Blu-ray и 64 для CD), автоматическую настройку параметров, сохранение и загрузку проекта, создание образов, простое управление файлами с помощью DragandDrop и многое другое. Работает совместно с большинством записывающих устройств. Никогда еще не было так легко превратить ваши файлы в DVD диски, которые можно проигрывать на любом DVD-плеере.

*Название:* Ashampoo Burning Studio
*Версия:* 10.0.3
*Разработчик:* ashampoo GmbH & Co. KG
*Сайт:* www.ashampoo.com
*Год выхода:* 19 июля 2010
*Язык интерфейса:* Мультиязычный.
*Лекарство:* В комплекте.
*Размер:* 71.8 mb
*Скачать Ashampoo Burning Studio v10.0.3 (2010)*[ *Depositfiles.com
turbo.to
Sibit.net*

----------

Rumatab (05.03.2015)

----------


## BoneeWemmup

Вы сами придумали такой бесподобный ответ?

----------

